
Australia Deploys Sheepdogs to Help a Penguin Colony Back From the Brink - squigs25
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/05/world/australia/australia-penguins-sheepdogs-foxes-swampy-marsh-farmer-middle-island.html?_r=0
======
cromulent
Discussion over here on the front page.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10512370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10512370)

